

WikiLeaks: Cuba banned Sicko for depicting 'mythical' healthcare system - jackfoxy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/dec/17/wikileaks-cuba-banned-sicko

======
pjscott
Sometimes I wonder if the sinister government backlash against WikiLeaks isn't
part of an _even more devious and sinister plan_ to draw the news media's
attention to the leaked information. That has certainly been its effect.

------
tapiwa
Michael Moore has already posted pointing out the falsity in this 'leak'

[http://www.michaelmoore.com/words/mike-friends-blog/viva-
wik...](http://www.michaelmoore.com/words/mike-friends-blog/viva-wikileaks)

